# orbea dama v. trek madone 3.1 wsd



## Cygnus

hi all. looking to get a road bike for my wife. recreational rider, 5'4", some 60-80 mi days at a leisurely pace. 

i'm shopping in the lower end of carbon frames, with 105 components. the shop where we'll buy and fit the bike sells mainly orbea and trek. because of where we live, the purchase will be sight-unseen, we'll get a fitting, then go riding for a week with some friends.

probably can't go wrong with either bike, and it might just come down to comfort/fit and colors/appearance. 

any noticeable difference in geometry or other aspects between these two bikes (they're interchangeable?)? thanks for your help.


----------



## jorgy

If you trust the shop and they feel strongly one or the other because of geometry, follow their advice.

Myself, I probably prefer the Orbea looks-wise because I don't like super slopey top tubes. Either way, I think your wife is going to be a happy camper.


----------



## il sogno

They are both great bikes. I would go with the Orbea. I've ridden the Diva and it's the best climbing bike (for me at least) that I've ridden.


----------



## Cygnus

thanks for answering constructively you two. i can see how a question like mine is asked over and over to clutter this board. other than the aesthetics of color and the sloping top tube on the trek, these bikes are nearly the same.

i'll post here (and submit a review) after we pick up one of these bikes, get fitted, and ride it through central oregon for a week.


----------



## teoteoteo

Now through July 24 Trek is offering 200 rebate on 3.1 and 3.1 WSD which can get the price as low as 1699.99. Not all shops signed up but hopefully yours did


----------



## Trek2.3

I've got Treks and have been very happy with them in both AL and CF. The sloping top bar increases proper fit options for smaller riders. Remember that FIT is the critical factor -- NOT simply what the shop has in stock at the moment of sale.


----------



## daybreakbds

if you get the orbea any info on them would be great. have never heard of them before and do not have any stores in my area that carry them.

good luck


----------



## ljgeorge

Like your wife I am 5'4" and trying to decide on a new race bike. I am toying with the Trek Madone 3.1 WSD and the Orbea Orca Dama B105. I do love the look of the Orbea although it does feel rather more pricey. Which did you go for in the end and what does your wife think of it? Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

